# Naughty Natasha, in association with deankenny productions. A Pickup Story.



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

So the day dawned bright and early in Washington DC…..a balmy 32 degrees in the can on the way to the airport, the excitement building palpably. The car, a 1994 Grand Maquis, with a unique ‘always steers left’ feature was being driven by an Ethiopian who appeared the be blaming us for most of the African nations troubles. Nothing could quell the building anticipation…..

Checking in and fee upgrade to more legroom helped and a final Fuddruckers Burger (try them they are excellent) and next stop LHR.

Hot footing across London, no time for sleep, to unpack, laundry and repackage to head north in the tropical UK weather to Sandbach for a fabulous steak dinner and a ride to. Middlehurst Motors fresh first thing in the morning.

So why the excitement, why this build up which is, frankly, bigger than the latest Transformers Movie. Yes, you all guessed it, it was time to pickup the latest in a great line of Nissan Vehicles. Natalie the Nissan started the naming convention (350z) followed by. Natalie’s Dirty sister who was sold on last week and now…..introducing…….Naughty Natasha. Exotic, rare and expensive (like all Russian ladies apparently) and a penchant for expensive Carbon (Fibre and Disks in this case not Diamonds) Natasha is gleaming and ready for her first spanking.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Update One, Stardate, well, today, the Virgin ultra high performance leaning train managed a mile out of Euston. This is where I am still sat 30 minutes in! Apparently they turned it off and back on again and we are speeding north where meat and good wine await.

Photos of exciting elements of the trip will follow.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

in for the updates...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Simonh said:


> in for the updates...


Hold on to your hats, this could get bumpy.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

ROG350Z said:


> Hold on to your hats, this could get bumpy.


why - has it got the Nismo suspension on it?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Simonh said:


> why - has it got the Nismo suspension on it?


Haha nope fixed Bilstein but lighter wheels and brake disks apparently make it more nimble than a Spearmint Rhino girl.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you know Middlehusrt is shut today right?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> you know Middlehusrt is shut today right?


Haha very good...first thing tomorrow. Just helping everyone enjoy my excitement! Steak for dinner tonight I suspect.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Probably all the Middlehurst guys are at Oulton today and tomorrow watching young Christopher's qualifying and race in the BRDC Formula 4 championship. I think he turned up in a strange looking R35, probably just giving it a good thrashing to check everything is OK :chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

barry P. said:


> Probably all the Middlehurst guys are at Oulton today and tomorrow watching young Christopher's qualifying and race in the BRDC Formula 4 championship. I think he turned up in a strange looking R35, probably just giving it a good thrashing to check everything is OK :chuckle:


Haha I bet he did.....he got a Nismo on loan already???? ;-)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL. So what's the train's ambient temperature. Oh and has the car to be collected got aircon...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Haha nope fixed Bilstein but lighter wheels and brake disks apparently make it more nimble than a Spearmint Rhino girl.


Don't mention that to Grimblin Gibbon, he's yet to see a Spearmint Rhino girl:chuckle:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> LOL. So what's the train's ambient temperature. Oh and has the car to be collected got aircon...


Hopefully it will have decent tyres on it if Rog is bringing it back tomorrow, heavy thunderstorms all the way back, should be fun on the motorway with OEM Dunlop Ditchfinders.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> LOL. So what's the train's ambient temperature. Oh and has the car to be collected got aircon...


Train is a yummy 18 degrees and yes Natasha has air con. I also have my Nav update disks to run.

Report on gearbox is Dodson Magnets, Solenoid Caps and Circlips all fitted and new Tranny Fluid.

Should be smoother than a 30 year old scotch.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Rog, to paraphrase James May, are you experiencing any penile root fizz at the minute or are you managing to contain the excitement?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

forget all that car shit. What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ROG350Z said:


> Should be smoother than a 30 year olds crotch.


erm :runaway:


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

We are not all at Oulton today some of us have to stay behind and look after the place. The Spec V is all done and tucked away for the night.

John


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Rog, to paraphrase James May, are you experiencing any penile root fizz at the minute or are you managing to contain the excitement?


Actually was planning to get that out of the way this evening. That portion will not be being reported live as I suspect it will land me in trouble.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

gtr mart said:


> forget all that car shit. What did you have for lunch?


White Hovis baps with Lurpack and Tuna and Salad Cream Sandwich. Saving myself for Steak tonight.

Now do I got Jacket, Fries or Cheddar Mash.....?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> erm :runaway:


Thank god I don't like a younger malt huh! Could have gone all Rolf.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Middlehurst MS said:


> We are not all at Oulton today some of us have to stay behind and look after the place. The Spec V is all done and tucked away for the night.
> 
> John


Woo hoo!!


incidentally, top travel tip (and free alliteration) if you feel travel sick on the. Virgin Pendolino Trains try sitting facing backwards and suck a mint - works a bloody treat.

Stop Press travel update. Now at Stafford Station - It looks like any other station.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Middlehurst MS said:


> We are not all at Oulton today some of us have to stay behind and look after the place. The Spec V is all done and tucked away for the night.
> 
> John


John, I heard that you were letting Sir Chris Hoy take the Spec V for a final test drive before Rog picks it up. Is that correct?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> John, I heard that you were letting Sir Chris Hoy take the Spec V for a final test drive before Rog picks it up. Is that correct?


Oh, I guess it was true ...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/281529-purple-r35-fire-st-helens.html#post2977073


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Lurpak. Good choice of spread. :thumbsup:

Eagerly anticipating your steak choice for tonight. Mine would be a ribeye medium rare with green peppercorn sauce.


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

Ha ha Sir Chris has not been near it. It's still in one original piece!!!! 

Look forward to meeting folk tomorrow

John


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Lurpak. Good choice of spread. :thumbsup:
> 
> Eagerly anticipating your steak choice for tonight. Mine would be a ribeye medium rare with green peppercorn sauce.


Am thinking ribeye med rare too! Possibly with cheddar mash and Bearnaise.

Old Hall near Sandbach. Fabulous place for relaxed dinner.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Menus - Old Hall, Sandbach

So you can all chose with me.

Might have to go filet as no Ribeye. Any other good shouts? Will report flash traffic announcement if there are specials.


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll have the 8oz steak burger.

John


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Don't mention that to Grimblin Gibbon, he's yet to see a Spearmint Rhino girl:chuckle:


:chuckle: he saw some at the Ace Cafe London for the opening party!

Subscribed Rog ... I'll go with the braised shoulder of lamb


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd also have to go for the fillet. Steak burger a close 2nd.

Question is what beer is on tap? Any real ales?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

You know I want Loyalty Rights to this thread


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Right went left field and Ploughmans! Scallops to start.

Dean you are referenced in title as this is inspired by you ;-)

So dinner done, local taxi back for the full diesel experience. Sleep time now and more wine.

See you in the morning.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

True, but pictures!!! we need pictures including any coffee shops you visit, snacks you eat and all transport you travel in.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey! Are you up yet? Dean would have posted again by now


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Just up and ready for the off shortly. ...

I think coffee now but black or white?

Weather report is raining (hard) and very miserable but a touch cooler than yesterday.

Will report back in a bit and update on which shower gel I decided to use.


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

Quick update from Middlehurst. I've just had a cup of tea and leaving home to open up and give Spec V a last dust off. 

John


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Have you dropped the kids off at the pool this morning Rog?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

matt j said:


> Have you dropped the kids off at the pool this morning Rog?


Body clock utterly screwed up by US trip and then no sleep for 36 hours yesterday. Will let you know when back on track.

Weather is awful, lightening, thunder etc.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Middlehurst MS said:


> Quick update from Middlehurst. I've just had a cup of tea and leaving home to open up and give Spec V a last dust off.
> 
> John


Awesome! Leaving Sandbach in the performance monster that is a 2006 Peugeot 208 in around 15 minutes and about 40 minute run to Middlehurst.

Still slightly shattered with jet lag but I can confirm the Mint Tea Shower Gel wakes you up.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

deankenny said:


> True, but pictures!!! we need pictures including any coffee shops you visit, snacks you eat and all transport you travel in.


Can't post pics as on mobile devices and can't post pics direct to forum (Mook.......) and have to FTP them up later. Will take lots of pics of car before I drive it off and of all the detail when nice and clean. Won't be like that after the drive to London. Might even treat her to M6 Toll road to avoid roadworks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Download the photo bucket app


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

Well she has had a last dust off. Ready and waiting for you Roger.

John


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Just arriving!!


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Gotta get 1 picture up of Rog getting the keys......


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Just arriving!!


Is that the posh term for cumming?


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

What's the coffee like at Middlehurst?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Clearly a pause in posting whilst you clean yourself up and start the 'handover' procedure with John. 

Now Rog, a proper dealership would have placed a soft individually designed cover over the Spec V with your name inscribed on it and of course your title 'Chairman'. This cover would not be removed until the full set of paperwork, CA documentation and warranties have been explained and signed. Then, as the cameras roll, the cover is ceremonially removed by two Spearmint Rhino girls, each positioned at opposite corners of the rear of the car. 

You would then be asked to go to the rear of the car and experience the undressing of the packages from a perfect vantage point. The rest is up to you, but I am sure that you will enjoy, or should enjoy, every second of this experience. I can assure you that it will seem like minutes but will in fact be seconds!

Pictures then taken by John and to be posted up in the appropriate section.

Once unveiled, the Salesman John will drive the car slowly out of the showroom into the thunderstorm and tell you to p**s off without giving you a corporate umbrella. 

Hopefully you will notice the fuel light on and turn left rather than right to head to the Shell station less than a mile away. 

Have fun with Naughty Natasha and give me a ring on the way down.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Awesome! Got it! She is gorgeous.

A brief pause now where I drive back in monsoon to London.

Thanks to all at Middlehurst as great reception and handover. Much appreciated.


----------



## Middlehurst MS (Jul 7, 2014)

Well Spec V has left the building (with 3/4 tank of fuel) Good to finally meet Roger and wish him well with his new toy.

John


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Photos or it never happened ;-)


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Will do - am on iPad and photos on phone will have to sort photo bucket this evening.

Wasn't great for photos as was inside and absolutely chucking it down outside so waiting for a friend who is doing a pro photography course who wants to use it as a subject so that be good.

So first impressions.....

Seats - wow. More on those later
Performance - was worried Stage Four drop would be an issue. From the very rough bum dyno coming up motorway slip road the turbos are definitely different and spool up earlier and, at a guess, the 485 BHP figure was a complete fabrication. Looking forward to seeing a proper run against other benchmark cars at Iain's soon but it didn't seem any slower than St4. Proper run on country roads etc will soon show.

Ride. Smooth but hard. Obviously massive difference in turn in etc and on the odd wet roundabout it is much more nimble than an MY10. Again proper tests on dry road to follow.

Colour. Mmmmmmm amazing.

First impressions - I like.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

cerealuk said:


> Photos or it never happened ;-)


Yes or its a scam LOL 

Did you give Natasha's curves a nice feel when she was unwrapped in front of you, although it would be akin to running your hands over a female Eastern European shot put athlete - A big rear end ,masculine shoulders and breaks with more grip than a 50 year old lumberjacks hands! 

Enjoy the drive home and I hope you're not on Bridgestones......

Looking forward to seeing it at Asda day next month.


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Please say Opal Black !


----------



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Rog! 
Looking fwd to The pictures, and feeling a bit off envy


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Wouter said:


> Please say Opal Black !


Is there any other colour....?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

This thread... needs photos !


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Some sneak previews on the GTROC facebook page ... just saying


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry this could take a while. Forum refreshes my posts when copying in between Photobucket and here..... Damn annoying.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Very very nice buddy! Pleased for you!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Very very very nice indeed.

Only thing I hate about the Spec-V is in the back, Nissan could of tidied up made it more nice to look at.

Looks to be mint, enjoy.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks gorgeous Rog but I don't think the photos probably do it justice.

The seats are a work of art! I bet the paint looks fantastic in real life in the sun.

And glad to see you made it back safe and sound through the bad weather :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ROG350Z said:


>


holy sheeeettt, i love the NON-standard exhaust tips, they look ace.. not a fan of he alloys tho...

its all personal preference...

good job Sir.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Wonder what power this would make after a remap with the bigger turbos?

Not saying u would want just wondering.

Graham


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

DODGY said:


> Wonder what power this would make after a remap with the bigger turbos?
> 
> Not saying u would want just wondering.
> 
> Graham


It already has bigger turbos.....GT3 ones same as Nismo and Litchfield Stage 4.5. 

As for tuning I simply can't do it. It is the only car in the UK and one of 49 ever made so ruins it basically.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Looks gorgeous Rog but I don't think the photos probably do it justice.
> 
> The seats are a work of art! I bet the paint looks fantastic in real life in the sun.
> 
> And glad to see you made it back safe and sound through the bad weather :thumbsup:


Yeah taken on camera in a hurry so didn't do it justice. Seats are amazing.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Chronos said:


> holy sheeeettt, i love the NON-standard exhaust tips, they look ace.. not a fan of he alloys tho...
> 
> its all personal preference...
> 
> good job Sir.


See I didn't like the alloys until I saw them. They are mega light though and suit the car.

The exhaust isn't just tips.....it is a full Nismo Titanium exhaust.....£11,000 as an option in Japan.










Has unique carbon under tray too to improve airflow and downforce.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok so some more impressions.

Performance. Okay so the power figure was '485 no more than standard' when launched. I am not sure with the Ti Exhaust and bigger turbos how that was believed...... I think that power figure was quoted with a wink.

Under full throttle it pulls hard (different feeling from Stage Four) but not the 'oh dear it is slow' feeling I was worried about. Interesting that the pull from 3,000 in top appears stronger than the MY 10 (and stage four). I haven't driven the Stage Four in a while but am not thinking it is that much slower.

It obviously makes less noise than my old car but I quite like that as easier on cruise. It does have the same sound as stock car but is more muscular.

Okay more tomorrow after, hopefully, a blast along some lanes and clean off the CCB.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Cracking car Rog. Enjoy it !!


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> It already has bigger turbos.....GT3 ones same as Nismo and Litchfield Stage 4.5.
> 
> As for tuning I simply can't do it. It is the only car in the UK and one of 49 ever made so ruins it basically.


Ye that's kind of what I ment with them having bigger ones as std, so stage 4.5 guess you'd need injectors tho.

Looks really good I looked at it a few times before I bought mine but wanted a white one so it was a no no for me.

Graham


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wheels are gorgeous some of you guys need glasses:bowdown1:


----------



## Gavin.d (Dec 22, 2013)

Well done buddy, looks great!


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you experience any problems insuring the Spec V? Did the insurance companies even know what it is?

Lovely car by the way. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

What a car!
It looks awesome with the wheels and in that colour.
Do not mod it in any way shape or form as it is unique in the UK


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Great car! I'd really love to see it in flesh!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Very pleased for you Roger...makes me miss GTR's badly!


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Love the paint !


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> What a car!
> It looks awesome with the wheels and in that colour.
> Do not mod it in any way shape or form as it is unique in the UK


Come on a little re-map wouldn't do any harm for a bit more grunt! 

Are the injectors, Intakes and intercooler standard MY 2010 versions?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

ozren said:


> Great car! I'd really love to see it in flesh!


Will have to arrange another visit!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> Come on a little re-map wouldn't do any harm for a bit more grunt!
> 
> Are the injectors, Intakes and intercooler standard MY 2010 versions?


Am going to have Iain investigate and find out what it actually is inside. It has lots of bits on it that were never revealed and it doesn't feel like 485 BHP. Pulls from a lot lower down that standard MY10 as I remember.

Oddly enough if you talk to the race team they use the same paper intakes on the GT3 car as standard and Nismo does too so we know they are absolutely fine for 600 BHP.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Brakes and wheels!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Seats.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

In the sunshine.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Them seats are just the best!


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very Very pleased for you mate.
The car has the owner that deserves and under stands it fr what it is,
:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Cant wait to see it in the flesh.
Whats the brakes like mate compaire to steel ones.


Goldie


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Them seats are just the best!


yes they do look the dogs!!!!

have they retained any electric adjustment, or are they fixed or manual adjustment because the rear seats were removed?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

not sure about the dwarf sticker on the door in the last pic

rest looks good

enjoy!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

*P*



goldgtr35 said:


> Very Very pleased for you mate.
> The car has the owner that deserves and under stands it fr what it is,
> :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> ...


Not as bad as expected cold and make a fabulous whooshing noise when brake hard. Haven't had chance to really try them yet. Biggest difference is stability under braking. MY10 used to dive and squirm this just stays flat and no dive.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> yes they do look the dogs!!!!
> 
> have they retained any electric adjustment, or are they fixed or manual adjustment because the rear seats were removed?


Nope light as hell - manual and no heating either.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> not sure about the dwarf sticker on the door in the last pic
> 
> rest looks good
> 
> enjoy!


Haha love it!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Rog, that is truly stunning. Really happy for you mate and as Goldie said, couldn't be a better owner :thumbsup:

I look forward to seeing it on next year's Tour (or sooner, hopefully)!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks chaps - tour next year will be fun! Out with Fuggles tonight to discuss options and ideas.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The back of those seats look like some sort of carbon Iron Man, much like the red Recaro standard seats in a DC5 lol


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Thanks chaps - tour next year will be fun! Out with Fuggles tonight to discuss options and ideas.


Be interested to hear the result of that. Hoping to be on it next year.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Be interested to hear the result of that. Hoping to be on it next year.


Oh it will be. Working to do the best we can at similar budget so as many people as possible can go. Likely to be May Bank holiday again so only four days out of work and less holiday time. Plus far enough away from Nissan returning into LMP1 at Le Mans.......


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Oh it will be. Working to do the best we can at similar budget so as many people as possible can go. Likely to be May Bank holiday again so only four days out of work and less holiday time. Plus far enough away from Nissan returning into LMP1 at Le Mans.......


Might have to buy number 4 r35 for that!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> Might have to buy number 4 r35 for that!


You crazy mofo! I still don't know what's wrong with just buying 1 and keeping it


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> You crazy mofo! I still don't know what's wrong with just buying 1 and keeping it


This forum is a bad place to visit...makes me look back with fondness!

GTR in running for next car along with M4 and 991...this Spec V does look awesome!


----------



## gtrEDD (Mar 14, 2006)

Really nice...as for the seats...me likey.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks great I'm generally not a mod fan but in talking to the previous owner he could not tell any difference in power when the boost button was pressed so maybe stage 4 on that would sort it...


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

Lovely colour, must be the light or my bad eyes but she has the slightest purple hint in there. 

All the carbon goodies are delish. Love the brakes and seats.

Well done.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Paulsmig said:


> Lovely colour, must be the light or my bad eyes but she has the slightest purple hint in there.
> 
> All the carbon goodies are delish. Love the brakes and seats.
> 
> Well done.


Good spot. It could (should) have been Midnight Purple 4 - it is not black at all but a very dark Purple Pearl which looks amazing in good light.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Looks great I'm generally not a mod fan but in talking to the previous owner he could not tell any difference in power when the boost button was pressed so maybe stage 4 on that would sort it...


Boost button makes not a bit of difference during my short experiments. Whatever happens I can't mod it as that would ruin a unique car (good for bank balance).

Frankly there is no way it is only the 485 BHP on spec sheet. Looking forward to Iain getting dyno done so we can do a comparison benchmark against other stage cars to get accurate idea. My guess 530-550. Odd thing is it feels as strong (if not more so) from low revs than standard car - guessing that be the bigger turbos and who knows what they actually did in engine. Most of MY11-12 upgrades appear to have been 'tested' on it from reading around and speaking to people. More I research and speak to people close to the project the more special I think it is. Rose tinted blinkers on!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done Roger, looks superb.

Let me know when you're next around, maybe Ch/Wood ish and we can meet up.

Enjoy.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Naranja said:


> Well done Roger, looks superb.
> 
> Let me know when you're next around, maybe Ch/Wood ish and we can meet up.
> 
> Enjoy.


Certainly will do sir! Pity couldn't run to MP4 but this is a decent alternative! She still running well?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

There's plenty of time for other cars in the future! 

Car is still great thanks. Just been away for platform 13 updates, now includes active aero but feels much better re torque, transmission and suspension. I think (like your new car to some extent) Woking are keeping their cards very close to their chest with the enhancements... See if you notice next time you drive!


----------



## kennet (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning car mate!! :bowdown1:

2 favorite parts: Carbon seats and the exhaust!.....and the rest of the carbon parts :chuckle: haha


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think what might be putting most people off of the wheels is the fact the spokes don't go to the edge of the wheel, giving the illusion the wheel is smaller than what it is. That was my initial thought anyway when I first seen them.

Not to say I don't like the wheels! I love the whole car, wheels included


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Superb looking Spec sheet Rog, can't wait to see it in the flesh :bowdown1:

IMO I doubt the bigger turbos will aid it to feel stronger lower down (small ones spool like mad but run outta puff!) but all that weight saving, especially the unsprung, will really help & it must be so much more nimble


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

MMm carbon. Your a lucky man Rog, enjoy.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

compared to standard steal brakes how long should one expect carbon ceramics to last?

ps: lovely car, and definitely more special then a nismo.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Very special car Rog, looks just right imo. 
Shame the uniqueness will be lost on 99.9% of people though, other than the real geeks like us lol.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

OldBob said:


> Very special car Rog, looks just right imo.
> Shame the uniqueness will be lost on 99.9% of people though, other than the real geeks like us lol.


Cheers - am happy with geeks knowing. Much cooler that way in my book.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Impossible said:


> compared to standard steal brakes how long should one expect carbon ceramics to last?
> 
> ps: lovely car, and definitely more special then a nismo.


Apparently it has done 18000 and only 5% worn. Been researching lots and Carbon brakes should last 'forever'. They are similar hardness to diamond (strangely enough) and don't wear through friction like a regular disk.

When they get very hot the carbon reacts with air and forms carbon dioxide with the Oxygen so your brakes literally float away. Don't hammer them regularly and this won't happen. They should eat four sets of pads before a disk becomes ready for replacement and the way to check wear is to weigh them!


----------

